# Huron / Vermillion / Lorain



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

Didnt make it out this past weekend but the weekend before Vermillion had far fewer fish than we had seen for over a month. In addition the walleye that were there seemed to be mostly in 32 to 38 feet where there were an unbelievable amount of white perch. Headed back out Wed and Thurs this week and was wondering if anyone has been at Huron / Vermillion / Lorain recently that could share a starting depth. Thanks


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

I was out of Lorain last Saturday, left the dock around 6:15 a.m, started fishing about a mile and a half NE of the dump in about 50’. Trolled w Tru-trip 40’s and spoons off big boards at 2.8-3.0 - sorted through a lot of shorts and landed 12 keeper eyes and went 4-7 on chrome. Fish were tight to the bottom. Heading out Friday morning with my neighbor and his grandkids. They prefer not to run out deep, and I might try off the sandbar off beaver. Will share info.

Best
Port


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

fished today NW of huron dump...solo limit by 11...38-41 fow...spoons on dipseys...moonshine bloody nose, lami cakes, cat-dog best colors.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

fisherman 2 said:


> fished today NW of huron dump...solo limit by 11...38-41 fow...spoons on dipseys...moonshine bloody nose, lami cakes, cat-dog best colors.


How was the quality of the fish?


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

16-19 in


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

fisherman 2 said:


> 16-19 in


Perfect swap the 19 for 18 good to go!


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

portney said:


> I was out of Lorain last Saturday, left the dock around 6:15 a.m, started fishing about a mile and a half NE of the dump in about 50’. Trolled w Tru-trip 40’s and spoons off big boards at 2.8-3.0 - sorted through a lot of shorts and landed 12 keeper eyes and went 4-7 on chrome. Fish were tight to the bottom. Heading out Friday morning with my neighbor and his grandkids. They prefer not to run out deep, and I might try off the sandbar off beaver. Will share info.
> 
> Best
> Port


Great job on finding chrome. Were they bottom oriented w/the walleye? Thanks


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

They were tight to bottom. Speed makes a big difference. We sped up to 2.8-3.1, and they started hitting. Too slow, and they are not interested. I had reports of guys getting 20+ steelhead last weekend in the same general area we were in. A lot of cold water out in 55-62’.

best
Port


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

portney said:


> They were tight to bottom. Speed makes a big difference. We sped up to 2.8-3.1, and they started hitting. Too slow, and they are not interested. I had reports of guys getting 20+ steelhead last weekend in the same general area we were in. A lot of cold water out in 55-62’.
> 
> best
> Port


Thank you for the information. Steelhead are a blast.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

fished sat out of huron,,,started in front of cranberry 30-33 fow...water was stained lots of marks few bites..got 2 keepers...went out farther looking for fish found some tight to west side of dump...finished up at noon...spoons on dipseys...blond chick was hot color.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

fished today solo limit done at 9:00...NW of huron dump...spoons on dipseys...cat-dog, blonde chick, and monnshine bloody nose...bugs were terrible.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

fisherman 2 said:


> fished today solo limit done at 9:00...NW of huron dump...spoons on dipseys...cat-dog, blonde chick, and monnshine bloody nose...bugs were terrible.


Thanks for the report! Any decent size?


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

16-18 in


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

fished weds out of huron slow only got 4 quit at noon...was some weeds but was fishable...best marks that i found were in 34 fow west of river...sometimes those marks just won't bite good.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Fished Lorain yesterday 8-24 bite was horrible I think but that’s fishing. Between 3 guys managed 5 eyes biggest was 22.5 and a perch that was from 6a-3p, the sheeps and cats where on fire though mostly on bottom bouncer and all people harness. Tried several different color combos and weights from 1/2-1oz, all fish where very very tight to the bottom


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

8/25 - Banged out a couple limits of 16-21"ers a little north of Lorain dumps with spoons on dipseys 3 at 90' and 0 at 70'. Plenty of white perch,bass and shorts to keep us from sitting down much. Got hot by noon or so when we finished. Bandits got washed without reward. Lotsa marks out there! Saw what looked like an otter swim by our boat, strange.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

We got a 3 man limit out of Lorain today, 50 to 52 fow, dipseys and spoons 1 at 75 and 3 at 110 to 125, antifreeze backed spoons were the best. Biggest was 25 inches, came on a pink lemonade bandit 160 back with a 3 oz. We had several fish over 20 inches.


----------



## Bull Durham (11 mo ago)

Toying with heading out tomorrow afternoon. Looking like it might be flat enough to try deeper water closer to the border. Anybody been out that far?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

We have been talking about it since the bite slowed, and the crazy marks disappeared, a month or so ago. Want to head up there to at least see what is going on and would have this weekend but my Wife has had a stomach bug all week and I don't see it happening. We have historically most always done well up there, towards the buoy, this time of year. Good luck if you go.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

talltim said:


> View attachment 493873
> 
> We got a 3 man limit out of Lorain today, 50 to 52 fow, dipseys and spoons 1 at 75 and 3 at 110 to 125, antifreeze backed spoons were the best. Biggest was 25 inches, came on a pink lemonade bandit 160 back with a 3 oz. We had several fish over 20 inches.


Good work Tim! We got them Thursday in that same general area with a similar program. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Bull Durham said:


> Toying with heading out tomorrow afternoon. Looking like it might be flat enough to try deeper water closer to the border. Anybody been out that far?


You don’t need to go that far. 5 to 6 miles straight north of Lorain harbor will put you in 50 to 54 fow. There are good fish there but they are deep. For whatever reason the weather bouy has not been worth the run this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Durham (11 mo ago)

Assume you guys are running #1 size Dipsys with the rings? That would mean your running your baits at about 45' deep in 50 - 52 FOW? So you were targeting fish in the bottom 5'? I've never had much luck with that, but willing to give it a try again.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Bull Durham said:


> Assume you guys are running #1 size Dipsys with the rings? That would mean your running your baits at about 45' deep in 50 - 52 FOW? So you were targeting fish in the bottom 5'? I've never had much luck with that, but willing to give it a try again.


We run our Dipsy rods parallel to water. 1/2/3 setting 70/80/90. Or 80/90/100. Trying to put the stinger spoons at 40 foot or so. Don’t worry out there it is a soft bottom you won’t lose a dipsy. Flicker minnows 130 back with 2 oz works also. 
Oh! And yes, #1 Dipsys with ring.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bull Durham said:


> Assume you guys are running #1 size Dipsys with the rings? That would mean your running your baits at about 45' deep in 50 - 52 FOW? So you were targeting fish in the bottom 5'? I've never had much luck with that, but willing to give it a try again.


The thermocline is at about 45'

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

We have fished all over the place out of Huron this season, in all different depths within 10 miles or so in, but have had the most consistent success this year in the 42’-46’ depth range and targeting our lures about 5’ above the prevalent suspension pattern. Some days they are hanging at 30’-35’ and others they are flat on the bottom. That depth, for us, seems to have provided the most steady bite of Walleye and least white bass and sheep, although we have caught more trash this year than any previous that I can remember. We have had little trouble getting limits but the average kept fish has been 16”-20”, and we probably handle 60-70 fish of all species to get our 30-36 walleye, easily, maybe more. We have found that late in the day between an hour or so before sunset, and sometimes right at sunset or just past, we hit a brief window where we will pick up maybe a half dozen fish that might average 24”-28”, but it shuts off as quickly as it starts. This year has been a very productive but very unusual year for us, but I have no complaints because the current size of the predominant catch tells me that we have several years of good fishing ahead. We know that we don’t ‘need’ to head out further to find fish but, as stated by others previously, curiosity has us wanting to head to the border just to see if we might can pick some bigger fish. Don’t need to go, don't need to even fish at all really, just really like to boat and fish so I think a trip that way is happening as soon as my Wife feels a bit better.


----------



## Bull Durham (11 mo ago)

Been gonna post an update for a while.
Ended up going out of Avon point that afternoon with disappointing results. Details in this thread for anyone interested Avon.


----------

